# Singer 66 accessories?



## viggie (Jul 17, 2009)

I have been googling around and it sounds like my Singer 66 uses standard needles and bobbins. Could you guys just verify this for me? If that's the case I hope to stock up on some today so I have everything I need for it.

And since I think all threads need at least one picture...this is the project I just finished. It's the first thing I've tried making from a pattern  I have done 2 tiered skirts previously, but they were so simple they didn't need one.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

_vigilant20_,

A 66 red eye treadle .... whoo hooo, I got three of them.

NEEDLES: OK, the 66s take standard 15x1 needles or Singer number 2020. 
Each manufacturer seems to label them with their own code, Schmetz, Organ, Singer, etc all use their own numbers. But they are still basically 15x1's.
We get most of ours from JoAnns fabric when they have coupons or a 50% off sale.

BOBBINS: The bobbins are Class 66 metal ones. The VERY BEST ones I've found are at Sew-Classic on line 
{ http://www.shop.sew-classic.com/ } Smooth, clean, no junk. I just bought 10 of hers and am going to order some more.
The ones JoAnns sells are hit or miss. Some are OK, some are trash.

ACCESSORIES: All 66s ( except the 66-1 with the back clamp feet ) use the common low shank attachments and feet. They are out there, but I've noticed the prices of original Singer pieces going up up up in recent months.

Joe


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I have two, one is a 66-16 the other is a 66-1(back clamping presser foot), wow oh wow, I just spent $30.00 for a piping foot and glad to find it.

To answer the OP, the advise you have gotten is correct, I would like to add to stay away from the plastic bobbins, even though they say they work on class 66 I have found they do not.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Maggie,

Strangely enough I've had just the opposite experience with the plastic bobbins. So far they've worked just fine in all my machines that use the Class 66 bobbins. 

My plastic bobbins are either OEM Singer or have come from Sew-Classic so they are of good quality. 

Modern made bobbins vary greatly in quality, the ones JoAnn Fabric sells vary from OK to trash. I won't buy them there.
There is even a bunch of what looks like Class 66 bobbins that are narrower than the norm and those do cause bobbin tension problems.

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I've got a lot of side clamp accessories for old singers - looking for a set of back clamp ones now. 

If you are looking for one of the orginal 6 that came with the machine, let me know as I've got extras. Don't have a lot of extras of the special attachments, except the cam buttonholer, I've ended up with several of those.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Macybaby said:


> I've got a lot of side clamp accessories for old singers - looking for a set of back clamp ones now.
> 
> If you are looking for one of the orginal 6 that came with the machine, let me know as I've got extras. Don't have a lot of extras of the special attachments, except the cam buttonholer, I've ended up with several of those.


Macybaby,

Could you list the 6 original attachments that came with the treadle machines? I've got several treadles and would like to see if I couldn't complete them.

Joe


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If you have the manual, they are listed in there. I'm at work today, so will look them up when I get home.

This is for the low shank side clamp machines, whether they were in a treadle cabinet, hand crank or electric. The only thing special about it being a treadle is the flywheel. Ones made secifically for electric often had a flywheel that would not work with a treadle belt. 

This does not count the foot and seam guide that they come with, or two scew drivers 

Off the top of my head, I think they are:

1. narrow rolled hem foot
2. Adjustable hemmer. I've seen a lot of these that are in two parts as they are missing the screw that holds them together.
3. Seam binder (several variations of this, some with multiple slots, some with guide pins depending on age)
4. Edge stitcher, for stitching lace on edge, or two edges together
5. Tucker - and make sure you have the smaller guide that is removable (though it may be the gatherer foot - I'll have to look on this one, I think this may have changed with some machines)
6. Ruffler

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Sin...035?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d0941473

That is a typical kit, Ruffler, Edger, Binder, narrow Hemmer, Gather and Adjustable hemmer. Singer sometimes mixed the blackside in if they had extras. I've seen a lot of blackside adjustable hemmers. And it's also normal to find them with only some peices black. However they are from the 40's or newer. Depends on if you want ones to use, or are trying to stick with something contemporary with a specific machine. The binder seems to be the one that was modified the most over the years, the gatherer was changed early on, then stayed the same. 

This listing is one of those I wonder about, says for 301, and IIRC that is a short shank, yet some of these are long shank, and one is slant. . . A lot of sellers don't really know what they have, look online until they find something that looks close, and then list it that way. I've got some good deals because the seller didn't know what they had, and seen some horrible deals for the same reason- seller thought they had a unique part, when they really had a very common one that was just slightly different.

I'll look through my manuals again, but they were quite consitant with most of the models.

It's funny in that you can find a lot of bottom clamp parts, but not many bottom clamp machines. They are the really old ones (like in the puzzle boxes). They were most often made by Greist. 

And if anyone is wondering, Simanco stands for SInger MAnufacturing COmpany.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks,

I do have the manuals, just had a brain fart and didn't think to look in them. :ashamed:
I have several sets and lots of bits and pieces of low shank Singer and Greist attachments and feet that I've been putting together in sets for my machines.
One of these days I'll get out all the machines and see what really is with each machine. 

As for the back clamp feet on my 66-1 I have:
2; regular presser foots
1; Quilter ( wrong guide on it though)
1; Ruffler
1; Tucker
1; Binder
1; Adjustable Hemmer (complete)
1; Roll Hemmer

I need;
Bias Gauge
Fabric Guide
Under braider
Shirring Plate
Correct guide for the quilter

I also have several complete sets with extra bits and pieces of slant shank Singer accessories and numerous top clamp feet and accessories for those machines. Or at least for some of the machines and not for others. I also have many of those accessories that I have no idea what they fit.

So I got a bunch of stuff. 
I was just curious what was supposed to have come with each machine. Guess I'll dig out the manuals .... duh .... and do my own research like I shoulda thunk to do in the first place.


Joe


----------



## RebelDigger (Aug 5, 2010)

I have a complete set for the 66-6 but am still needing a gathering foot the the 66-1 back clamper. Have 3 rufflers for it LOL.

I got the plastic bobbins at Hancock Fabrics I believe. Dritz or some such, el cheapos, probably why they don't work.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Maggie,

Hancock and JoAnn fabrics both carry Dritz and Singer bobbins. The Dritz are problematic. Some fit, some don't.
I've not had trouble with any Singer ones I've bought, although I've not bought many.

The vast majority of the bobbins I've purchased has come from Sew-Classic.

Joe


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

No idea on the needles and bobbins, but I love the skirt!


----------

